# My beautiful Kerri Ann is gone



## SeaGlassChick (Sep 27, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, and so young. We would love to see pictures of your Kerrie Ann. I wish you much comfort in your fond memories of her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Kerrie Ann, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Kerrie Ann. Please post pictures of her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. 7 is too young to have to say goodbye. I have also had to make this sad decision and I think it's very normal to second guess yourself. Try not to dwell on things that can't be changed. Clearly Kerrie Ann was much loved and you did the best you could for her.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone and here are a few pictures of Kerrie Ann.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful!


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am so very sorry for you loss. Hugs.❤


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a treasure to have such gorgeous photos to remember her with. She looks like she must have been a very special girl. I am just so sorry for your loss. I saw your name and recognized you from years past, my heart sank to see you'd lost one of your dogs. Hold on tight to all your good memories, she was a lucky girl to have had so much love in her life.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. It is a hard burden to bear when that decision has to be made. I am sure that you did what was best for her.
Jules


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What an absolutely gorgeous girl! I'm so very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Sending hugs


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Kerrie Ann’s passing. We met her and she was a sweet girl.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> So sorry to hear of Kerrie Ann’s passing. We met her and she was a sweet girl.


Yes she was, and thanks a lot, Max's Dad! I remember when we meant Max, and it seemed like yesterday our dogs were playing on the beach!!!

Both Max and Kerrie Ann were amazing dogs 

An update on Rusty my golden. He is doing great, and I think Rusty knows something is different now. I'm sure Rusty is missing his little sister right now.


----------



## Jenno222 (Mar 29, 2019)

Melfice said:


> I'm really sad that my beautiful Kerrie Ann is gone. I had to put her down today, and she looked at me after they gave her the shot. Maybe I made the wrong decision, and I love her so much.
> 
> I know this is for Goldens, but her big brother is a golden. Kerrie Ann was a Brittany, and only 7 years old. She was going to be 8 next month.
> 
> You can see Kerrie Ann in my profile picture, but if I am allowed I can post some pictures of her. She was beautiful


My deepest condolences! What a beautiful dog! I will never forget that look when we had to let our beautiful golden, Rusty, go! Still breaks my heart.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Kerrie Ann was absolutely beautiful. Don't be hard on yourself or feel guilty. You loved her very much and did what you thought was best for her, even though it broke your heart. That's a good momma and I'm sure she knew she was well loved.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I feel your loss. I too had to put down my girl too. She was a little older than your girl. 9 and 3 months. Cancer got to her. It was not easy. So I can understand your loss.


----------



## CindyD (Nov 15, 2014)

My condolences, it's difficult to make the decision to say goodbye but I'm sure you made the right choice. Your heart always knows.


----------

